# Power Supply



## gmanog (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi
I would like to know the following details about the PC Power Supply ( lot of others may also want to know the same thing):

What is the minimum required power supply for the todays PCs(I mean todays most commonly used PCs with video card, few USB devices, two or three HDDs, Card Reader, DVD Drives one or two)?

What is the Best available PSU in India (Cheap and Best)?

How much power each one of the devices like Pro, Hdd, DVDD etc will require individually??

What will be the power supply consumption of a PC ( I mean How many units per Hour of running a PC)???


----------



## samrulez (Jan 12, 2007)

VIP or PowerSafe PSU. Go for some  350watt-450watt SMPS. They make really good PSUs..their 300 watts PSU can give about 450watts!!! And they don't cost  a bomb either!


----------



## gmanog (Jan 12, 2007)

samrulez said:
			
		

> VIP or PowerSafe PSU. Go for some 350watt-450watt SMPS. They make really good PSUs..their 300 watts PSU can give about 450watts!!! And they don't cost a bomb either!


 
Thanks buddy. 
do you know the cost of the PSUs?


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 12, 2007)

I would also suggest PowerSafe. It is quite a reliable brand.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 12, 2007)

Well , here are some pointers i can mention :

(i) Preferably a dual rail PSU

(ii) A min. of 20A across the 12V rail is a must for optimum balance .. dual rail or more should have a min. of 25A

(iii) properly rated .. chepa PSU's are rated at around 500W while they're capable of max 350W ... for this u need to go for good brands like Antec or CoolerMaster

(iv) should contain SATA and a 6 pin power cable

(v) preferably with an Active PFC ..

Anyway .. keeping in mind all of these , u can think about an Antec Basiq PSU .. the 500W is a really good one for under 4k's ,,, and much future proof ...


----------



## samrulez (Jan 12, 2007)

gmanog said:
			
		

> Thanks buddy.
> do you know the cost of the PSUs?



I think 400-450 watts PSU costs..2k.


----------



## janitha (Jan 12, 2007)

samrulez said:
			
		

> VIP or PowerSafe PSU. Go for some  350watt-450watt SMPS. They make really good PSUs..t*heir 300 watts PSU can give about 450watts!!!* And they don't cost  a bomb either!



To be frank, I seriously have reservations about this. This is something never heard about even reg. international brands like Antec etc.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 13, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Anyway .. keeping in mind all of these , u can think about an Antec Basiq PSU .. the 500W is a really good one for under 4k's ,,, and much future proof ...



But just bought the ANTEC BASIQ 500W from ALFA TECH for RS. 4576/- including vat.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmmm .. i'll have to reconfirm the price then , but i'm pretty sure its under 4k's .. coz the SP2.0 500W is around 5k's ..


----------



## saurav29 (Jan 13, 2007)

following is the list of antec Power supplies 

Smart Power 2.0 (4 SATA Connetcors & PCI-E Graphics Card Connector. ) 	
BP 350 @Rs2,250 	
BP 500 	@Rs 3,800 	
SP 2.0 - 350 @ 2,750
SP 2.0 - 400 @ 3,500	
SP 2.0 - 500 @ 4,850
---------------------------------------------------------------
True Power 2.0 nVidia Sli Ready  	
(4 SATA Connetcors & PCI-E Graphics Card Connector.) 
TP 2.0 - 480 @ 5,200 	
TP 2.0 - 550  @Rs7,000 	
--------------------------------------------------------------
VIP and Powersafe both rated @ 550watts cost more or less same ie (Rs2500)

--------------------------------------------------------------
Powersafe Gold 400Watt PSU ( I have this one purchased couple of days earlier ) is doing all right costed me 1900 bucks ...............

Powersafe 400Watts PSU (Not the Gold Model) was priced at 1700 bucks....
--------------------------------------------------------------
all These prices are in mumbai and they vary by 100 to 150 bucks from dealer to dealer.............
and yeah all prices are for cash purchases only as some dealers quote more if you pay by plastic money aka (credit/Debit Card)
-------------------------------
peace
raj


----------



## gmanog (Jan 13, 2007)

is 350 watt power enough for a regular PC? (with few HDDs and graphic card)


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 13, 2007)

Well a Cooler Master 650 watt PSU is available for 3850/-....few months back.Its recommended that u take a bigger PSU if u want to upgrade ur PC in future.


----------



## samrulez (Jan 14, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> To be frank, I seriously have reservations about this. This is something never heard about even reg. international brands like Antec etc.



Donno, I got the info from this...
*www.kunhar.com/vipcabinets/downloads/smps-comparision-chart.pdf



Also. my fren  is running his comp with at PSU ..his config goes like..
ATi X1900GT
Pentium 4 Prescott 506
+usual stuff like HDD,optic drive,2 mem sticks etc etc..
And his PC is stable since more that 6 months now..


----------



## premsharma (Jan 14, 2007)

I think VIP & Powersafe are very nice considering thier price. They perform as well as cool masters & Antecs. Coolmasters & Antecs are priced high. The golden body model from VIP/Powersafe is a piece which U will get no where else. The biggest drawback is however, no support from company [kunhar peripherals]. They do not have even distributors in North. Only in Maharastra, Bangalore, I think.


----------



## Stick (Jan 26, 2007)

VIP 400 W=1375/-
PowerSafe=1500/-

@ Borivali - Modera Computer


----------



## shantanu (Jan 26, 2007)

Antec or cooler master 500watt


----------



## premsharma (Jan 27, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> VIP 400 W=1375/-
> PowerSafe=1500/-
> 
> @ Borivali - Modera Computer




VIP / Powersafe 500 Watt Gold, wil be available for arround Rs 3000 at Mumbai.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 27, 2007)

Powersafe 400 W is available @ 1.5k...


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jan 27, 2007)

I use 2 PSU's  .... and would move for 3 when power requirements rise .... its the cheapest way .... also the ugliest .... but still very cool in it's own way


----------



## premsharma (Jan 28, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Powersafe 400 W is available @ 1.5k...



They are basic models. Gold & silver body from VIP are costly. They are very heavy, cabinets should be capabale of taking them otherwise local cabinets will break due to their weight.


----------



## Stick (Jan 29, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> VIP / Powersafe 500 Watt Gold, wil be available for arround Rs 3000 at Mumbai.



VIP (Powersafe) Silver (400W) =1200/-
VIP Gold (400W)=1400/-
Powersafe Gold (400W)=1475/-
VIP (Powersafe) 500W Gold=2800/-

Lemington Road Saturday (03-02-07) Price.

Now no more updates as I finally bought Powersafe 400W Gold.


----------



## premsharma (Jan 29, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> PowerSafe Silver (400W) =1375/-
> PowerSafe Gold (500W)=1500/-
> 
> Lemington Road Saturday (27-1-07) Price.




I think there is some confusion. I am talking about VIP 500 watt, really don't know about powersafe rates. Check with kunhar peripherals, I think 500 watt gold costs arround 2500-3000.


----------



## saurav29 (Jan 29, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> PowerSafe Silver (400W) =1375/-
> PowerSafe Gold (500W)=1500/-
> 
> Lemington Road Saturday (27-1-07) Price.


 
You gotta be kidding me..... I bought a PowerSafe Gold (500W) from Novelties goregoan east.. for 3200rs +75 bucks for CC payment ... The box says 4000rs as MRP... Extremly good SMPS with 6 PATA connector, 2 ATX connectors for p4, 1 EPS connector and 2 SATA connectors .. DUAL FAN and daam smmoth finish tell me you can get this in 1500 bucks and i recommend to evry one that donot ever buy Powersafe or VIP products again if BOX says 4000 and company sells it for 1.5K such a company cannot be trusted.. A general markup of 25% is acceptable and seen but more than 50% ... what type of company does that???


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jan 29, 2007)

saurav29 said:
			
		

> ... what type of company does that???


A local company 
I bought Frontech 550W SMPS a few months back for Rs. 1500.
Don't recommend it to anyone.


----------



## premsharma (Jan 29, 2007)

VIP / Powersafe SMPS are extremely good and at par with Antec. I think the guy quoting Rs 17-1900 for gold finish 500 watt is not well informed. Powersafe 500 watt gold is arround Rs 3100.


----------



## Stick (Jan 30, 2007)

saurav29 said:
			
		

> You gotta be kidding me..... I bought a PowerSafe Gold (500W) from Novelties goregoan east.. for 3200rs +75 bucks for CC payment ... The box says 4000rs as MRP... Extremly good SMPS with 6 PATA connector, 2 ATX connectors for p4, 1 EPS connector and 2 SATA connectors .. DUAL FAN and daam smmoth finish tell me you can get this in 1500 bucks and i recommend to evry one that donot ever buy Powersafe or VIP products again if BOX says 4000 and company sells it for 1.5K such a company cannot be trusted.. A general markup of 25% is acceptable and seen but more than 50% ... what type of company does that???


Cool dude,

I think the one with whom I am in contact by mail get some misunderstanding. I will again check with him and post here in this week. Till that enjoy Quality PSU and post here more.


----------



## gmanog (Jan 31, 2007)

guys I have found a website to calculate the power supply needed, check it
*extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp


----------



## premsharma (Jan 31, 2007)

gmanog said:
			
		

> guys I have found a website to calculate the power supply needed, check it
> *extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp



Nice One


----------



## abhishekky (Jan 31, 2007)

i think cooler master 380 watt will be enough for u, i am using since 2 months, i have amd x2 3800+ , 160gb hdd and 7600gt pci, viewsonic 19" monitor. its work good on my system.


----------



## Stick (Feb 1, 2007)

abhishekky said:
			
		

> i think cooler master 380 watt will be enough for u, i am using since 2 months, i have amd x2 3800+ , 160gb hdd and 7600gt pci, viewsonic 19" monitor. its work good on my system.



Price and source?


----------



## janitha (Feb 1, 2007)

abhishekky said:
			
		

> i think cooler master 380 watt will be enough for u, i am using since 2 months, i have amd x2 3800+ , 160gb hdd and 7600gt pci, viewsonic 19" monitor. its work good on my system.



The monitor doesn't have any relevance here since it will not draw power from SMPS.


----------



## premsharma (Feb 3, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> The monitor doesn't have any relevance here since it will not draw power from SMPS.



If you connect through SMPS, it will draw, but TFT consumption is less. Nevertheless if 19" and wants to be futuristic like adding graphic cards etc, should go for 500 watt Gold [arround 3000+] from powersafe or Antec [4000+].


----------



## janitha (Feb 3, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> If you connect through SMPS, it will draw, but TFT consumption is less. Nevertheless if 19" and wants to be futuristic like adding graphic cards etc, should go for 500 watt Gold [arround 3000+] from powersafe or Antec [4000+].



No, The LCD monitor draws AC supply only and not through the SMPS circuit. It has its own power supply circuit.
Even if you connect it to the socket in the SMPS, it is the same since it is only a bypass socket.


----------



## on_the_rocks (Feb 3, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> No, The LCD monitor draws AC supply only and not through the SMPS circuit. It has its own power supply circuit.
> Even if you connect it to the socket in the SMPS, it is the same since it is only a bypass socket.


 
I agree... though it is not just bypass... Have surge suppression to save monitor from spikes and filter circuit too.. though in cheaper one it just bypasses ......


----------



## janitha (Feb 3, 2007)

on_the_rocks said:
			
		

> I agree... though it is not just bypass... Have surge suppression to save monitor from spikes and filter circuit too.. *though in cheaper one it just bypasses .....*.



My Antec SP500 doesn't even have such a socket!


----------



## on_the_rocks (Feb 4, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> My Antec SP500 doesn't even have such a socket!



Then i am glad i didn't buy antec... mine is normal 400 watt smps... company i am not sure but its has two points .... one for system other for monitor... The  point for monitor says that spike suppression and pure sine wave for monitor... infact even the dealer said that instead of connectiong it through UPS directly i should use this socket ... I remmeber this beacause i have to buy a cable for conencting monitor via smps as my TFT monitor came with normal cable....


----------



## Stick (Feb 5, 2007)

on_the_rocks said:
			
		

> infact even the dealer said that instead of connectiong it through UPS directly i should use this socket



Why? Any Reson?


----------

